# Fat Albert bei Faunus LSD



## JJJ (15. Oktober 2003)

Hallo
hab´ne Frage. Will mir vorne u. hinten dicke Schlappen
(Fat Albert 2,3) auf mein Faunus LSD (BJ.2002 - Bremse HS33)
draufmachen. Geht das wegen der Breite bei Bremse und 
am Rahmen. Wer hat Erfahrung
Gruß
JJ


----------



## JJJ (20. Oktober 2003)

Hallo ,
da ich von Euch keine Antwort bekomme, muss ich mir halt
leider selbst antworten.
Ich hab mir am Wochenende die fetten Schlappen montiert,
hat alles gut reingepasst, es schleift nichts.

Trotzdem finde ich schade, dass in diesem Bergwerk-Forum
Ihr Euch gegenseitig "beweihreuchert" - siehe Beitrag von
Fettkloß (Faszination Rahmenbau).

Die kleinen, banalen Alltagsfragen bleiben wohl auf der Strecke
und interessiert niemanden ???

Grüße
JJ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (20. Oktober 2003)

..liegt es daran, dass sich nur sehr wenig Leute auf ein Fully (Racefully) 2.3er Schlappen montieren?????

Deine Anmerkung "Beweihreucherung"  finde ich für einem  Herstellerforum nicht passend.
Das ist so, alls wenn Du in der Schalke 04 Fankurve fragst, warum alle dieser Mannschaft zujubeln und blau/weiße Kleidung tragen!!!!!


----------



## JJJ (21. Oktober 2003)

ok, ok,
hab´s nicht so ernst gemeint, bin im Grunde ja selbst
"bikesüchtig".

Das mit dem Racefully und den dicken Schlappen geht 
übrigens sehr gut. Der Single-Trail macht doppelt Spaß,
Du fährst wie auf Schienen.

Gruß
JJ


----------



## AnthonyXIV (21. Oktober 2003)

@ JJJ, 

bei sämtlichen Bergwerk Bikes passen Schwalbe-Reifen der Größe 2,30 und 2,35.
Bei anderen Reifen und Felgen kann man einfach nur ausprobieren. So wird eine F 219 Felge mit einem King Jim schon problematisch werden. Andere Hersteller haben teilweise auch andere Größen. So ist 2,30 von Firma A deutlich kleiner wie ein 2,30 der Firma B!
Neueste Erkenntnis ist bei uns, dass ein 2,40 Racing Ralph vorzüglich in ein Mercury passt. 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## tomblume (22. Oktober 2003)

AnthonyXIV @ JJJ, 

Neueste Erkenntnis ist bei uns, dass ein 2,40 Racing Ralph vorzüglich in ein Mercury passt. 



auch bei einem Mercury vor 2004? Auch kein Streifen am Umwerfer?

Gruss, Tom


----------



## AnthonyXIV (22. Oktober 2003)

@ tomblume, 

auch da.... denn der Rahmen ist identisch zum Vorjahr!


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------

